
Fact Follows Fiction: Real Bridges Based on Euro Banknote Artwork - adamnemecek
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/fact-follows-fiction-real-bridges-based-euro-banknote-artwork/
======
labster
This looks like an elaborate attempt to replicate the Königsberg bridge
problem. Or at least, it should be, with its seven bridges to an island.

~~~
stevoski
Perhaps Maths students will soon be studying the "Bridges of the Euro"
problem, instead of the "Bridges of Königsberg" problem. That will solve two
issues:

* the name Königsberg has not been used by most of the world for many decades. The city itself goes by the name Kaliningrad, although younger people often use the nickname "König" for the city. * the bridge count in now-Kaliningrad is not the same as in the famous puzzle.

(Yes, yes, I'm trying to show off that I went to Kaliningrad and checked out
as many of the bridges as still existed.)

------
geff82
OK, here now an inside story(when I still was in school). One day, a close
relative came home from work at ECB/EMI, a bit exhausted. This was the day
they found out that the winning draft of the banknotes was indeed NOT FICTION
but REAL buildings. This caused a little internal scandal, as I remember that
a journalists discovered the real buildings in an art book. So the creator of
the banknotes had to go back to draft and actually insert fictional buildings,
modeled after typical styles of Europe. So at the very beginning of european
banknotes, the subject of the OP post would have been the other way round.

------
rihegher
This is interesting but the 5 euros note does not really represent a bridge
but an Aqueduct (looking really like this one
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pont_du_Gard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pont_du_Gard)).
So you can't really walk on it like they show in their schematic proposal.

~~~
cperciva
What distinguishes it as being an aqueduct rather than a bridge? (Visually, I
mean.) Didn't the Romans construct them in very much the same way?

~~~
bogomipz
An aqueduct was a bridge for moving water instead of people.

~~~
dalke
Not only "was" but also "is".

Here's a list of canal aqueducts in the UK:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_canal_aqueducts_in_the...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_canal_aqueducts_in_the_United_Kingdom)

The newest aqueduct I saw listed at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduct_(bridge)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduct_\(bridge\))
is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathur_Aqueduct](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathur_Aqueduct)
, which was built in 1966. It's meant for irrigation water .

------
medmunds
Tom Scott also covered this last year: "The Fictional Bridges That Became
Real" [https://youtu.be/S9E1wsxOSzM](https://youtu.be/S9E1wsxOSzM) [video]

